# Ulta and CCO haul



## laurajean396 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ulta stuff:
  	Organix Moroccan Argan Oil shampoo and conditioner; was Buy one get one half off and I had a 20% off coupon
  	Redken Blown Away 09
  	Redken Nature's Rescue Radiant Sea Spray
  	Redken Hot Sets 22
  	Got2Be Dry Shampoo
  	Cutex nailpolish remover with pump
  	Essence Gel Liner in London Baby





  	This isn't a purchase at any of those places but a friend of mine went to Morocco and brought me back a bottle of real argan oil.





  	Essence London Baby gel liner! Most beautiful taupe ever and it stays like no other!  I washed my hands 5 times trying to get the swatch off and you could still see it.









  	CCO Part

  	My most favorite find was a Nordstrom Exclusive brush kit from 2008.  The collection was called Perfect Style.  It came  with the case you see them in and a 187, 168, 222, 263. 

  	the 165 was purchased separately from that kit





  	Origins Be Bright Nordstrom exclusive set.  My all time favorite serum is the Brighter by Nature!  For $10 more than the cost of the serum you got all the rest which is Starting Over moisturizer, Brighter by Nature peel pads and the Checks and Balances cleanser





  	What have you gotten from the CCO lately?


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 25, 2011)

oh my gosh! that origins set is a steal! How do you like the redken products? I'm just starting to get into redken, and I would love recommendations if you have them!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 25, 2011)

Ack! You're so lucky! I wish we had CCOs in Canada.
  	How much was that brush set? 
  	And that Gel Liner looks great, too bad we don't have Ulta here :|


----------



## laurajean396 (Jul 26, 2011)

I really love Redken products.  I don't think you could go wrong with the whole selection.  I would recommend the Radiant Sea Spray. It is fantastic.


----------



## laurajean396 (Jul 26, 2011)

The brush set included everything but the 165 brush.  It was $87.50 but it retailed for $125 back when it was in a Nordies exclusive collection called Perfect Style.  

  	The liner is perfect.  It is so soft and fluid.  It is almost a mousse consistency.


----------

